# my first gyuto



## Bensbites (Jul 27, 2020)

this is still coming along, I wish it had a little more convexing. the next one will. the profile also needs some tweaking... more to come.


----------



## Tim Rowland (Jul 27, 2020)

I have been following your progress on IG.
Looking good so far.
Slow and steady.
Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 27, 2020)

Tim Rowland said:


> I have been following your progress on IG.
> Looking good so far.
> Slow and steady.
> Can't wait to see it finished.


Thanks. I have 4 more blanks like this one. I figure one of them will be worthy in the end.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 28, 2020)

All done.


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2020)

Awesome! So cool. Where’d you get the blanks?


----------



## Runner_up (Jul 28, 2020)

Awesome Ben! Looks really slick


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 28, 2020)

ian said:


> Awesome! So cool. Where’d you get the blanks?


I ordered the plasma cut custom profile and hardening from jarod Todd knives.


----------



## ian (Jul 28, 2020)

Bensbites said:


> I ordered the plasma cut custom profile and hardening from jarod Todd knives.



Nice! That’s a link to remember.


----------



## billyO (Jul 28, 2020)

Nice. What steel did you choose from JT's.


----------



## Bensbites (Jul 29, 2020)

billyO said:


> Nice. What steel did you choose from JT's.


Aeb-l. I figured most of these will end up as gifts for non knife nut family members so Stainless is better.


----------



## esoo (Jul 29, 2020)

Looks cool.

And now I think I know what I want my next project to be.


----------

